# le garde



## Girl_Afraid

ciao a tutti,
non riesco a capire il significato di "*garde*" al maschile, non lo trovo da nessuna parte!
trovo "la" _garde_, cioè "guardia".
la frase che devo tradurre è la seguente:

[...] les chiens, attachés aux pommiers de la cour, aboyaient et hurlaient à la vue des carnassières poilées par le garde et des gamins. 

(scusate, ho fatto copia e incolla e non riesco a rimpicciolire il carattere )

mio tentativo:
[...] i cani, legati ai meli del cortile, abbaiavano e ululavano alla vista della selvaggina, pelata dalla _guardia_, e dei bambini.

grazie mille a tutti!!


----------



## Paquita

Ecco la parola italiana al maschile: http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-italien/garde
e il significato francese: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/garde/1


----------



## Girl_Afraid

grazie mille!! 
quindi, alla fine, posso tradurre con il termine generico di "guardia"? o è meglio usare "guardiacaccia"?
si tratta di un racconto pubblicato a fine ottocento...


----------



## Paquita

Non posso risponderti... Imparo l'italiano soltanto da tre mesi...
Aspetta altre opinioni per favore.


----------



## Girl_Afraid

scusa, non lo sapevo! grazie intanto!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Girl_Afraid,
Secondo me, puoi benissimo lasciare 'guardia' dato che non è specificato neanche in francese che si tratti di un 'garde-chasse'.
@ Paquit&: ciao e congratulazioni per i progressi!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao  a tutti. GA, io 'il guardia' l'ho sentito spesso, ma solo in Toscana, e in effetti (Treccani):

*guàrdia2* s. m. [da _guardia_1, con mutamento di genere], invar., *tosc*. – Guardaboschi, guardia campestre. Più raro con il sign. generico di guardiano, o con quello di guardia appartenente a un corpo armato.

Quindi, a mio avviso, in base al contesto o metti _'la guardia'_ al femminile, che in realtà può indicare anche un qualunque altro tipo di _guardia_, oppure suggerisco di usare per esteso _guardacaccia _o _guardaboschi_.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ehm, avevo dimenticato di precisare LA guardia, tanto mi pareva evidente... 
Grazie Necsus!


----------



## Girl_Afraid

vi ringrazio! io "il guardia" non l'avevo proprio mai sentito  
penso che userò la forma "normale" al femminile, senza specificazioni di sorta, anche se, a dire il vero, "guardiacaccia" mi piace 
ho dimenticato di dirvi che questo termine compare anche più avanti nel racconto: i cacciatori si avviano verso il fondo, padre tiene la destra, il figlio la sinistra, i loro ospiti stanno al centro e "*Le garde et les porteurs de carniers suivaient*."
posso quindi considerarlo a tutti gli effetti un guardiacaccia?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho letto il racconto (QUI) perché non sapevo -neanche a tutt'ora so-  cosa fossero "les carnassières poilées par le garde". 
'Le garde': si tratta senza dubbio del guardacaccia, allora, se più ti piace ...


----------



## Paquita

matoupaschat said:


> neanche a tutt'ora so-  cosa fossero "les carnassières poilées par le garde".
> 'Le garde'



Anch'io penso che garde sia la guardacaccia... o la guarda della casa ...
une carnassière è una borsa dove si mette la selvaggina: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/carnassière/1

Ma non capisco "poilée"; per me non ha significato.
Mi chiedo se non è una errata per "portée". Avrebbe più senso
I cani abbaian perché sanno che vedere "les carnassières" significa que vanno a cacciare con gli uomini


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Paquit&,
_La carnassière_, cioè _il carniere_, certo che conosco, mi rammenta i dettati che si facevano alla scuola elementare. Infatti anch'io non capivo '_poilée_'. E la tua è l'unica soluzione logica, un refuso per '*portée*'. 
Bravissima!


----------



## Girl_Afraid

hai ragione... io avevo tradotto con "selvaggina" perchè da qualche parte avevo trovato che "carnassière" aveva anche questo significato... poi ho erroneamente pensato che "poiler" significasse "pelare", e invece è tutt'altro!! 
potrebbe essere un errore, come dici tu... e se fosse "paillées"? avrebbe senso?


----------



## matoupaschat

No, mi dispiace, non avrebbe senso: _paillé=impagliato._ Sembra normale che i cani abbaino alla vista dei carnieri portati dalla guardia e dei bambini (o _alla vista dei carnieri portati dalla guardia e da bambini_, non lo posso indovinare io).


----------



## Girl_Afraid

ok, allora uso "portati", io non so nulla di caccia, magari un carniere poteva essere riempito di paglia  ma "portati" ha decisamente più senso!!
secondo me è "alla vista dei carnieri [...] e _dei _bambini", se fosse stato "dai" avrebbe scritto "par" come per il guardiacaccia ([...] portées _par _le guarde)


----------



## matoupaschat

Comunque, i carnieri sembrano numerosi, come lo segnali tu: _Le garde et les porteurs de carniers suivaient_*. *Poi, non è detto che avrebbe ripetuto _par, _è una tendenza moderna, e secondo me avrebbe messo una virgola, come te, prima di _et des gamins_, e infine avrebbe forse cambiato l'ordine della frase in "_aboyaient et hurlaient à la vue des gamins et des carnassières portées par le garde_".


----------



## Girl_Afraid

non so, anche a me sembrava avesse più senso con l'inversione, però non sono sicura che i bambini portino anche loro i carnieri! 
però grazie mille a te e anche a paquit& per avermi corretta, senza di voi avrei preso un grosso abbaglio, mi avete salvata!!


----------

